# Problem mit Dyndns



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine NAS an einer Fritzbox hängen und diese mit Dynnds von außen zugänglich gemacht.
Das funktioneirt auch soweit.
Nur alle paar Tage ist die NAs nciht über die Dyndns URl erreichbar. Woran kann das den liegen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (17. März 2010)

Hallo!



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Nur alle paar Tage ist die NAs nciht über die Dyndns URl erreichbar.


Und über die IP?
Möglicherweise dauert es etwas bis der DNS die neue IP bekannt macht.
Auch kann es sein dass einer der vielen Knotenpunkte (DNS) noch auf die alte IP verweist.
Schliesslich aktuallisiert nicht jeder DNS seine Einträge sofort.

Wird die Festplatte in den Standby-Modus geschaltet?
Ist bei mir der Fall, da ich eh nur selten auf mein NAS zugreifen.
Dann dauert es etwas bis die Festplatte wieder "in Schwung" gekommen ist, ein Timeout wäre dann also auch denkbar.

Wenn das NAS per W-LAN angebunden ist, könnten auch Funkstörungen eine Ursache sein.

Könnte so viele Ursachen haben..... allerdings würde ich eher auf ein DNS Problem tippen (siehe oben).
Daher erstmal über die IP versuchen (wenn diese gewechselt wurde).
Wenn es über die IP keine Probleme gibt, hast Du den Übeltäter (DNS) gefunden.
Nur machen kannst Du da eigentlich nichts.
Du kann es aber so machen wie ich, meine Fritzbox habe ich so eingestellt dass sie Nachts zwischen 3 und 4 Uhr die Verbindung trennt und sich neu "einwählt".
Nachts ist ja i.d.R. nicht viel los..... da stört es dann auch nicht weiter wenn der Server (oder NAS) kurzzeitig nicht erreichbar ist. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. März 2010)

Hi,
also über meine IP komm ich an die Festplatte ran.
Die Zwangstfrennugn leigt bei mir zwischen 5 und 6 Uhr (aber das ist ja eigentlich egal).
Und das NAS ist über Kabel verbunden.
Ich hab mir ja schon aus dem Grund weniger Probleme zu bekommen den Großanbieter Dyndns.com rausgesucht. Dann muß ich die wohl mal anschreiben.

Ich hab mal meine Einstellungen als Bild in den Anhang gehängt. Vielleicht kann da mal jemandd draufschauen, nicht das ich da was falsch eingestellt habe?

Viele Grüße

EDIT: So heute läuft das Ding wieder. Aslo scheint da wiklich Dyndns.com das Problem zu sein.


----------



## MasterJM (19. März 2010)

Hallo.

Habe ich auch ab und an, das die URL nicht meine IP resolved. Aber keine Ahnung, ob es nun am Router oder DynDns liegt.
Ich habe mit auf dem Router einen Backup DDNS eingerichtet - üder http://freedns.afraid.org/

Versuch doch einfach mal einen anderen Anbieter, vielleicht löst das ja schon das Problem.

Bei mir ist das allerdings sehr selten das Problem vielleicht alle 50 Tage mal, ärgerlich war es aber immer. 

Gruss


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. März 2010)

So wie das für mich aussieht aktualisiert Dyndns mein IP nicht.
Also ich hab jetzt rausgefunden dass das wohl an meiner Fritzbox liegt. Da steht immer Status: Fehler. Wenn ich das Passwort zweimal hintereinander eingebe dann funktioniert das plötzlich.
Ich hab aber ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock alle 24 Std. das Passwort einzugeben.
Kenn da jemand ne Abhilfe für das Problem?

Viele Grüße


----------

